# America's Best Dance Crew Season 2.



## Anakir (Jun 14, 2008)

So, America's best dance crew season 2 is out. Only in US at the moment. I just catch clips off youtube. Anyone from US spotted anything interesting?

I'm a jabbawockeez fan, but I'm leaning towards SoReal Cru this season. They have a unique style to their dance. But Jabbawockeez does amazing team work wise.

SoReal Cru:



And the commercial for it.. danced by Jabawockeez is definitely amazing.



So, any winners in mind already? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I'm hoping for SoReal Cru to make it to the finals. I'd love seeing more from them.


----------



## BoneMonkey (Jun 15, 2008)

one time i was in manhatten and i saw two gay guys making out and up until i read this post that was the gayest thing i have ever saw in my life.


----------



## Lyuse (Jun 15, 2008)

best comment ever


----------



## Twiffles (Jun 15, 2008)

SoooooooooooReeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeal.
*EXPLOSION*

lol... XD


----------



## Anakir (Jun 16, 2008)

BoneMonkey said:
			
		

> one time i was in manhatten and i saw two gay guys making out and up until i read this post that was the gayest thing i have ever saw in my life.



Rofl. Guess you're not really into these type of shows?


----------



## Jhongerkong (Jun 16, 2008)

Pfft. I can dance circles around them.

(proceeds to take out DDR pad and does a 10 step)


----------



## anime_junkie (Jun 16, 2008)

I don't understand why people like this crap. It's silly.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 16, 2008)

Dancing like that takes an incredible amount of skill and fitness.  It's an art form.


----------



## Gian (Jun 16, 2008)

I'm still bummed about Team Millennia not making it.
It's pretty much SoReal for me all the way.
I don't like the approach Supreme Soul took for the competition.
But they're pretty good too.
They'll probably win, cause MTV rigs everything for more money.
Then there'll be like, a Supreme Soul vs. Jabbawockeez special.


----------



## PBC (Jun 16, 2008)

I don't like MTV, I don't watch it really...but when I'm over my brothers house he has this on sometimes. And the Jabbawockeez from last season are really talented. I was disappointed by most of the crews for this season. They seem to lack the hip-hop style that last season dripped with at moments. This season they have alot of bull and not alot of the shiz.

Am I the only one who thinks having a crew with 3 gay men named "fanny pack" is alittle bit wrong??


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 16, 2008)

lmao I've not seen this years yet.  Just grabbing the live auditions.  The "fanny pack" thing does sound a little wrong!

Are the crews really that disappointing this year?


----------



## Gian (Jun 16, 2008)

Technically, the crews aren't so bad.
They just lack the WOW of the first season, I guess.

But I don't think we can decide yet.
Let's wait for the first episode.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 16, 2008)

Gian said:
			
		

> Technically, the crews aren't so bad.
> They just lack the WOW of the first season, I guess.
> 
> But I don't think we can decide yet.
> Let's wait for the first episode.



Ah right, so the season hasn't actually started yet?


----------



## Gian (Jun 17, 2008)

I think it starts this Thursday, with the first challenge.
The one last Saturday were the live auditions.


----------



## Anakir (Jun 19, 2008)

anime_junkie said:
			
		

> I don't understand why people like this crap. It's silly.



Well, same can be said about anime as well right? Some people totally hate it and don't understand why they hate anime 'crap' as well. If the show is still live and running, you should know that obviously the show is getting a lot of views and that means it's not 'silly' to a lot of people.


----------



## mastermanna123 (Jun 19, 2008)

Anakir said:
			
		

> anime_junkie said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Couldn't have been said any better.


----------



## FrEEz902 (Jun 20, 2008)

*watches youtube video*
Wow, yes i agree that IS gay. I don't know, but i think So you think you can dance is waaay better. I mean look at this: 

Oh and btw, 





			
				BoneMonkey said:
			
		

> one time i was in manhatten and i saw two gay guys making out and up until i read this post that was the gayest thing i have ever saw in my life.



This comment is epic. I'm gonna sig it


----------



## Gian (Jun 20, 2008)

So who watched today's episode?
I thought SoReal came out smoooth.


----------



## Anakir (Jun 20, 2008)

That guy does have mad talent. I've seen it before. Too bad he didn't want to do the choreography though. :\ I wanted to see more of him.

And @ Gian. Unfortunately, I can't watch it until Sunday because I live in Canada. Even our commercial is different! Our ABDC commercial is so stupid. I'd love to see what SoReal Cru did though.


----------



## deathfisaro (Jun 20, 2008)

TV shows keep saying "America's best" "America's favorite" and blah blah...

In fact the best crews are not on the show. 

I watched entire season 1 and was very disappointed.

Mario Lopez? That guy's always like "These crews are gonna battle for their lives" and no showdown really happens.

Or maybe I shouldn't have expected BOTY on MTV.


----------



## arcy (Jun 20, 2008)

deathfisaro said:
			
		

> TV shows keep saying "America's best" "America's favorite" and blah blah...
> 
> In fact the best crews are not on the show.
> 
> ...



BOTY? I hope you're referring to Battle of the Year. If so, then I would assume you got to at least give some love to Super Kr3w, with their high caliber b-boys. (Ronnie, red bull BC1 champ, etc). And to the users posting about how people can watch these type of shows...well what type of reality tv shows do you watch? Or do you prefer not to believe in reality and live in your world of Dragonballs and Narutos?


----------



## Gian (Jun 20, 2008)

@Anakir - Watch it online. Hahaha.
Don't wanna spoil too much, but the crew that got booted out didn't deserve to lose.
:|


----------



## deathfisaro (Jun 21, 2008)

arcy said:
			
		

> BOTY? I hope you're referring to Battle of the Year. If so, then I would assume you got to at least give some love to Super Kr3w, with their high caliber b-boys. (Ronnie, red bull BC1 champ, etc).



Yeah I mean Battle Of The Year BOTY. 
I haven't watched any episode nor even a tiny segment of season 2, so I'll pend judgement on season 2 until I watch one. (And my verdict on season 1 is in my previous post.


----------



## FreshSoul (Jun 21, 2008)

i know supreme soul personally


----------



## PBC (Jun 21, 2008)

Watching that show makes me feel like Ali G...I just wish I was as cool as Ali G...




woot..this one of my favorite parts of his movie...


----------



## Anakir (Jun 21, 2008)

Gian said:
			
		

> @Anakir - Watch it online. Hahaha.
> Don't wanna spoil too much, but the crew that got booted out didn't deserve to lose.
> :|



It's tempting. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I really want to know how it went for all the crews. But youtube doesn't have it. I'm guessing they took down every episode that got uploaded.


----------

